# Java - Applet startet nicht in Firefox und Mozilla



## The_S (5. Dez 2004)

Hi, ich habe auf meiner HP java - applets eingebaut. Wenn ich die Seite mit dem IE oder Opera öffne klappt das auch wunderbar, aber sobald ich die selbe seite mit Mozilla oder Firefox öffne geht es nicht. Da bekomme ich bei jedem Applet so eine Fehlermeldung (ein Applet heißt Celsius.class):

Laden: Klasse Celsius.class nicht gefunden
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Celsius.class
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.FileNotFoundException: D:\WebSite\WebSite Start 11.10.04\Celsius\class.class (Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	... 10 more

Weiß jemand woran das liegt?


----------



## abollm (5. Dez 2004)

Wenn deine zugehörige HTML-Datei nicht zu groß ist, dann poste doch einmal den Code.

Ich kenne mich zwar mit Opera nicht so aus, aber mit Firefox und IE habe ich schon ein wenig Erfahrungen im Zusammenhang mit Applets gesammelt. Es kann daran liegen, dass du die Tags nicht angepasst hast.


----------



## The_S (5. Dez 2004)

also ich kann ja ma das wichtigste posten (wie ich das applet eingebaut habe):


```
<applet code="Celsius.class" width="345" height="100">
<\applet>
```

[Edit] Achja auf der selben Seite habe ich ein .gif Bild, dass genauso wenig angezeigt wird. Was aber komisch ist: Die Applets die im selben Ordner liegen, in dem auch die Startseite liegt werden korrekt angezeigt. Da gibts auch die .gif Bilder! Aber bei allem was in einem Unterordner (in diesem Fall \Java) liegt wird weder ein .gif Bild noch ein Applet angezeigt! ???:L  :bahnhof:


----------



## von abollm (5. Dez 2004)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <applet code="Celsius.class" width="345" height="100">
> <\applet>
> ```



Gut, das ist Standard, aber ein Tag wie folgt hast du nicht, oder?

```
<OBJECT classid="clsid:8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93"
WIDTH = "345" HEIGHT = "100" align="baseline" 
codebase="http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/1.5/jinstall-15-win32.cab#Version=1,5,0,0">
```

Aufgrund deiner Fehlermeldung tippe ich darauf, dass das Plugin nicht aufgerufen wird, siehe einmal folgenden Beispiel-Code aus einer HTMl_Seite, die sowohl mit IE als auch mit FF funkt.:

```
...
<COMMENT>
<EMBED type=
"application/x-java-applet;version=1.5"
width = "345" height = "100" align="baseline" 
code="MyJTableApplet.class" codebase="."
pluginspage="http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/1.5/plugin-install.html">
</COMMENT>
<NOEMBED>
Keine Java 2-Unterstützung für APPLET!
</NOEMBED>
</EMBED>
...
```


----------



## abollm (5. Dez 2004)

Das war ich da oben. Mein Browser scheint mich momentan nicht zu verstehen und loggt mich immer wieder aus.


----------



## The_S (5. Dez 2004)

Passiert mir auch öffters (ausgeloggt zu werden)! Nee, sowas habe ich nicht. Hab von html so gut wie keine Ahnung! Kann ich deinen Code einfach anstelle von meinem Einsetzten?


----------



## abollm (5. Dez 2004)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Nee, sowas habe ich nicht. Hab von html so gut wie keine Ahnung! Kann ich deinen Code einfach anstelle von meinem Einsetzten?



Ja, allerdings poste ich dir hier einmal ein Stück HTML-Code, den du besser versuchsweise nehmen solltest, da ich die Klassennamen und die Größen auf deine Angaben angepasst habe (mit dem anderen Code läufst du totsicher auf eine Fehlermeldung):


```
...
<OBJECT classid="clsid:8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93"
WIDTH = "345" HEIGHT = "100" align="baseline" 
codebase="http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/1.5/jinstall-15-win32.cab#Version=1,5,0,0">
<PARAM NAME = CODE VALUE = Celsius.class >
<PARAM NAME = CODEBASE VALUE = "." >
<PARAM NAME = NAME VALUE = "Celsius" >
<PARAM NAME="type" VALUE="application/x-java-applet;version=1.5">
<PARAM NAME="scriptable" VALUE="false">
<COMMENT>
<EMBED type=
"application/x-java-applet;version=1.5"
width = "345" height = "100" align="baseline" 
code="Celsius.class" codebase="."

pluginspage="http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/1.5/plugin-install.html">
</COMMENT>
<NOEMBED>
Keine Java 2-Unterstützung für APPLET!
</NOEMBED>
</EMBED>

</OBJECT>
...
```

Achtung, das ist Code, der für Java 2 geschrieben ist, aber ich denke, das hast du aiuf jeden Fall.


----------



## The_S (5. Dez 2004)

Danke! Gibts sowas auch für Bilder (siehe weiter oben)?


----------



## abollm (5. Dez 2004)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke! Gibts sowas auch für Bilder (siehe weiter oben)?
> ...
> [Edit] Achja auf der selben Seite habe ich ein .gif Bild, dass genauso wenig angezeigt wird. Was aber komisch ist: Die Applets die im selben Ordner liegen, in dem auch die Startseite liegt werden korrekt angezeigt. Da gibts auch die .gif Bilder! Aber bei allem was in einem Unterordner (in diesem Fall \Java) liegt wird weder ein .gif Bild noch ein Applet angezeigt!



Ja, um z.B. ein Hintergrundbild anzuzeigen, das sich im selben Ordner wie die HTML-Datei befindet, musst du folgendes Tag verwenden:


```
...
<BODY background="hintergund.jpg">
...
```

Das Tag muss sich vor dem (evtl. vorhandenen) <OBJECT>-Tag befinden.

Aber für HTML habe ich noch folgenden guten Link für dich:

http://de.selfhtml.org/


----------



## The_S (5. Dez 2004)

Ok, ich werd's versuchen  :### . Falls es nicht klappt wende ich mich wieder an euch  :bae: . Danke für deine mühen.


----------



## The_S (5. Dez 2004)

Ich hab's jetzt mal so eingebunden wie du es geschrieben hast! Aber ist das selbe wie vorher.  Unter IE gehts, unter Firefox nicht. Weiß jemand noch was anderes, an dem es liegen könnte?


----------



## abollm (5. Dez 2004)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab's jetzt mal so eingebunden wie du es geschrieben hast! Aber ist das selbe wie vorher.  Unter IE gehts, unter Firefox nicht. Weiß jemand noch was anderes, an dem es liegen könnte?



Hast du denn über Systemsteuerung -> Java/Java Plugin  das APPLET-Tag auch für Netscape (Mozilla = Firefox) aktiviert?

Das könnte es auch sein.


----------



## Hobbit.im.Blutrausch (6. Dez 2004)

Ja hab ich auch. Hab das Problem jetzt auf einen anderen (uneleganten) Weg gelöst. Hab die Unterordner entfernt, alles in einen Ordner verschoben und die Links geändert. Jetzt geht es bei allen Browsern mit denen ich es getestet habe. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine elegante Möglichkeit.


----------



## The_S (6. Dez 2004)

Sorry hab grad aus versehen TBC als Benutzer eingegeben, weil ich vorher den Beitrag mit dem Uhrzeit Applet von TBC gelesen hab. Und so früh am morgen kann das ja schon mal passieren   .

_Edit von L-ectron-X: Ich hab das mal für Dich angepasst_

[edit] Danke


----------

